# Report: Kings will listen to offers for Tyreke Evans



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kings executives will entertain trade offers for Tyreke Evans this summer, and they should.
> 
> Evans remains a major asset. His team remains in a major funk. When a franchise finishes near the conference cellar for six consecutive seasons, the general manager needs to make significant personnel changes, or the franchise needs to change its general manager.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/2012/04/22/44...ans-reach.html#mi_rss=Kings/NBA#storylink=cpy


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Boston has a lot of CAP Room to absord salary and a couple first round picks this year...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is there any chance he's a salvagable prospect at this point?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He isn't a superstar and he isn't going to be one.The real question is if he can be something else. He really seems lost without being allowed to dominate the ball. So the logical conclusion is that he should probably be the Sixth man on a contender. Whether or not that is something he'd want to accept or that could be made to happen is an entirely different question. 

Off hand it would seem that a team like the Bulls could make him the primary scorer for their bench. They've got the coaching to help him out and all of those other guys to cover up his weaknesses.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's funny that this is the same kid that people thought was going to the premier player at his position less than two years ago.

I don't think he would accept a 6th man role at this point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

B-Easy and Utah's draft pick for him. Done.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls please.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

He really would provide the Bulls with what they need as a compliment to Rose (someone who can dribble and create)... im just going to assume that the pricetag probably puts him out if reach.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He and Rose wouldn't work

I'm dissappointed in him though...I was among the people who thought he'd be a top tier SG for years...but he's just a guy who can score. I'd have to see him "get it" before I put any faith in him. Guys like that would be excellent 6th men but have too much pride. Let him go jack up shots in like Golden State or something


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Who the hell would want this guy.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Get him off the Kings and give him a real coach, it can make all the difference...ask JaVale McGee.

Somebody will give him another shot, and he can absolutely be an impactful guy in the right situation. Remember he came into the league at 19.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

McGee was just an idiot. Evans is an idiot and a seriously flawed player on top of it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Exactly. Javale wasn't a ballstopper corrupted by a coach who gave him a perpetual green light and won an award for it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I refuse to believe Tyreke is a lost cause. He's a 6'6" guard who can handle, pass, rebound, and defend multiple positions. He can't shoot and he's got a bad attitude, but man...I still think there's something there (admittedly not a Kings fan, so I don't watch a ton of him anymore).


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Magic need to make a move desperately. Even though he's not a shooter, wouldn't be shocked to see them try n roll the dice here.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> I refuse to believe Tyreke is a lost cause. He's a 6'6" guard who can handle, pass, rebound, and defend multiple positions. He can't shoot and he's got a bad attitude, but man...I still think there's something there (admittedly not a Kings fan, so I don't watch a ton of him anymore).


No offense but you pretty much stick with anybody with talent. I mean you were pushing Willie Warren hard awhile back

I used to be like that until it pretty much never worked out. I defended Marbury to the death on here and he's in China...and he was more talented than Evans. 

The "bad attitude but" thing just doesn't fly, I became a realist...guys never grow up. People can go ahead thinking they got the next Zach Randolph...but I'll pass.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll take him if Sacramento agrees to eat Joe Johnson's contract. Then again.. I'd take Chinese Marbury if his team agreed to those same terms.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dre said:


> No offense but you pretty much stick with anybody with talent. I mean you were pushing Willie Warren hard awhile back
> 
> I used to be like that until it pretty much never worked out. I defended Marbury to the death on here and he's in China...and he was more talented than Evans.
> 
> The "bad attitude but" thing just doesn't fly, I became a realist...guys never grow up. People can go ahead thinking they got the next Zach Randolph...but I'll pass.


I don't like giving up on talented players stuck on bottom shelf teams. I feel you, and sometimes it does blow up in my face, but I'm right quite often too for what that's worth.

If Tyreke ends up going to the Celtics or somewhere of that ilk and is a total distraction and team deterrent, I'll drop him like a bad habit. Also let me point out that I'm not saying Reke is going to be a perennial All-Star or anything like that, I'm just saying I don't believe he's a total loser/lost cause.


----------

